# SQL Server 2008 Installation



## Klinge19 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi @ll,

Ich versuche seit zwei Tagen den SQL Server 2008 mzu installieren, jedoch verstehe ich das Installationsmenu nicht so ganz und weiß nicht was ich dort machen soll.

Im Netz habe ich schon geschaut, aber das sind nur verwirrende Videos oder Anleitungen.

Ich habe das Forum dursucht und bis jetzt kein Thema gefunden, welches das gleiche Thema hat, also habe ich ein neues aufgemacht. Sollte ich ein vorhandenes Thema übersehen habe, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Bei der FeatureAuswahl sowie bei der Instanzkonfiguration bin ich erheblich überfragt.
Ich kann am Anfang wählen zwischen

Express with advances Services
Eypress
Enterprise Evaluation

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Danke
Klinge19


----------



## ErikEx (10. Oktober 2009)

versuch es mal hiermit: http://www.microsoft.com/germany/msdn/webcasts/serien/MSDNWCS-0902-02.mspx


----------

